

Asio is My Go-To C++ Application Framework - zoodle
http://www.digitalpeer.com/blog/asio-is-my-go-to-cpp-application-framework

======
dontstealmyname
Is it as clandestine as the name would suggest?

[https://www.asio.gov.au/About-
ASIO/Overview.html](https://www.asio.gov.au/About-ASIO/Overview.html)

